# Unplug yourself from this sick society



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Seriously. Stop watching TV, listening to the radio, following the news, playing video games, etc. Read or watch things that are non violent, non sexual, non anxiety provoking. Listen to positive music without nasty lyrics or grating guitar riffs. Your anxiety will go down.

This only works while in the house, though. Once you step out into the real world it's hard to avoid the poison of society.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

It's not about avoiding, but becoming stoic in the face of it...


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

...or you could just not let everything get to you. :idea

btw...how in the heck are guitar riffs a bad influence?


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't see it metal creates anxiety/anger/annoyance for everyone in my family but me. Hell call me crazy all of it actually lessens my issues and keeps me calm.

Have to ask in your mind what is "positive music" exactly?


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

I've listened to and am familiar with all kinds music. Perhaps I'm just becoming more hypersensitive as I age, but rock music can set off my anxiety. Particularly metal. It's just so violent and hateful sounding.

Nowadays all I listen to is uplifting trance, and meditation CDs. That would be "positive" music, in my opinion.

I'm not just hating on rock or metal music either. I think some types of electronic music can be vulgar and invoke negative feelings. Most of hip hop makes me sick nowadays as the lyrics are usually about sex and money.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

jsgt said:


> ...or you could just not let everything get to you. :idea
> 
> btw...how in the heck are guitar riffs a bad influence?


Please tell me how you "not let everything get to you", especially since you are on a Social Anxiety forum?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Plenty of people get strength from this negative music you talk about. Whether you like it or not, people experience negative emotions and need something to relate to...music is a great outlet. If I'm pissed at the world, listening to something by Barry Manilow isn't going to make me feel better. I want to listen to Pantera while I break some ****.

This Brady Bunch fantasy you want everyone to live is a load of crap. People need to express themselves...both positively and negatively.



> Please tell me how you "not let everything get to you", especially since you are on a Social Anxiety forum?


Simple. I ask myself what affects me and what can I do about it? What good does it do, to worry about things that are out of my control?
Also, I'm not on this forum for the same reason the majority are.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So should I play more Sleeping dogs then?


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

^LMAO!

It's a nice feeling when you're isolated for a really long time and the only thing you're aware of is mother nature. It's so refreshing. Positivity flows through your mind and the simplest things make you happy. Sadly, it's impossible to stay in that state. It always leaves. Curse you society and brain!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Well that is one possible alternative to dealing with things/minimizing your anxiety and I'm glad it works for you and possibly for others too! For me personally, I avoid caffeine since it will trigger my anxiety but I feel sometimes it's good to just ride through the waves of anger/sadness. I actually like high energy songs during workouts some of them violent/depressing in nature and as people have stated, music is a great outlet for people's emotions. However I do agree that for me personally, I do try to focus on positive/inspirational quotes to get me in a more positive mindset.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> So should I play more Sleeping dogs then?


The novelty of the game being in Hong Kong wears off after a while. Then it's just like any other GTA game you've played.

The main character also seems to side more with the Triads than the police. I'm starting to lose sympathy for him.

I don't think playing the game helps my anxiety nor does it give me a positive worldview.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

jsgt said:


> Plenty of people get strength from this negative music you talk about. Whether you like it or not, people experience negative emotions and need something to relate to...music is a great outlet. If I'm pissed at the world, listening to something by Barry Manilow isn't going to make me feel better. I want to listen to Pantera while I break some ****.
> 
> This Brady Bunch fantasy you want everyone to live is a load of crap. People need to express themselves...both positively and negatively.


"Brady Bunch fantasy"? I was merely suggesting that people experiment with withdrawing from the influences they are surrounded with and bombarded with on a daily basis. It helps clear your mind and allows you to center yourself.

I know your type. If you want celebrate hatred and anger, listening to Cowboys from Hell while you punch a hole in the wall in your parent's basement, go ahead. I don't understand it and never will.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

hikkikomori said:


> "Brady Bunch fantasy"? I was merely suggesting that people experiment with withdrawing from the influences they are surrounded with and bombarded with on a daily basis. It helps clear your mind and allows you to center yourself.
> 
> I know your type. If you want celebrate hatred and anger, listening to Cowboys from Hell while you punch a hole in the wall in your parent's basement, go ahead. I don't understand it and never will.


So you've got me figured out already? That was quick! If you knew me, you'd know that I'm a positive person who looks at the bright side. Just because I don't sugarcoat my opinion doesn't mean I'm hateful and angry. You completely missed my point about the music reference...it wasn't meant to be taken literally.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

hikkikomori said:


> I've listened to and am familiar with all kinds music. Perhaps I'm just becoming more hypersensitive as I age, but rock music can set off my anxiety. *Particularly metal. It's just so violent and hateful sounding.
> *
> Nowadays all I listen to is uplifting trance, and meditation CDs. That would be "positive" music, in my opinion.
> 
> I'm not just hating on rock or metal music either. I think some types of electronic music can be vulgar and invoke negative feelings. Most of hip hop makes me sick nowadays as the lyrics are usually about sex and money.


NEVER!!! You can never take my Equilibrium, Korpiklaani, or Eluveitie, or Finntroll away from me... :b


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

well most of the things you describe are good points, 
tv , movies etc are bad influences and reading books 
is a good thing en be more critical.

iv'e seen on tv about "hikkikomori" it's almost like SA isn't it
only different label ?


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

jsgt said:


> So you've got me figured out already? That was quick! If you knew me, you'd know that I'm a positive person who looks at the bright side. Just because I don't sugarcoat my opinion doesn't mean I'm hateful and angry. You completely missed my point about the music reference...it wasn't meant to be taken literally.


I understood what you were saying, I was just responding confrontationally to your confrontational post. Fighting fire with fire.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

forex said:


> well most of the things you describe are good points,
> tv , movies etc are bad influences and reading books
> is a good thing en be more critical.
> 
> ...


It's a Japanese word for someone, usually in their late teens or 20s, suffering from severe SA to the point where they shut themselves in their rooms and never leave. I'm not a real hikikkomori... just fascinated by the phenomenon and I can relate to them.


----------

